# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Maracyn and shrimp



## brbarkey (Nov 17, 2004)

Will Maracyn harm shrimp if I dose my tank with it?

thanks 
brb


----------



## brbarkey (Nov 17, 2004)

Will Maracyn harm shrimp if I dose my tank with it?

thanks 
brb


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

No!


----------

